
Yahoo's New BrowserPlus: Game Changer - wumi
http://whydoeseverythingsuck.com/2008/05/yahoos-new-browserplus-game-changer.html
======
andrewf
On-demand download of code that runs on your machine outside of web pages'
usual sandbox.. I don't see how this is any better than ActiveX.

~~~
boucher
Well, at the very least, its cross browser / cross platform.

~~~
dreish
Great, now people can make web pages that shut down my Mac!

